# The Wikipedia Game



## Se7enMeister (May 20, 2008)

We do this in the computer lab at school when we are bored. The game is to see how few links you have to click to get from one page on wikipedia to another by only using links on the page

We have really hard ones like from Wurzburg Germany to the golden state warriors (25 links) or C++ to watermelon (12 clicks)

So try to get from Atlanta Georgia to the Ibanez page in as few as you can, remenber going back counts as one click 

Also put suggestions for others to try

Good Luck!


----------



## Trespass (May 20, 2008)

Bumblefoot to Imam (Islam equivlalent of a priest). [20 clicks]


----------



## lobee (May 20, 2008)

Atlanta Georgia -> World Of Coca Cola -> Mockumentary -> Spinal Tap -> Heavy Metal -> Electric Guitar -> Ibanez

Didn't keep track of clicks though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2008)

someone do
carrots --> binary


----------



## telecaster90 (May 20, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Bumblefoot to Imam (Islam equivlalent of a priest). [20 clicks]



Bumblefoot->Europe->Islam->Imam in 3 clicks

Toast to Styrofoam


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 20, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> Bumblefoot->Europe->Islam->Imam in 3 clicks
> 
> Toast to Styrofoam



I tried, but failed


----------



## forelander (May 21, 2008)

Carrot->United States of America->Internet->Computer File->Byte->Binary, 5 clicks.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (May 21, 2008)

Toast -> Styrofoam

Toast -> food -> price of petroleum -> petroleum -> polymer -> polystyrene -> styrofoam
6 clicks



Try:
Guitar -> pocky


----------



## forelander (May 21, 2008)

Wtf is pocky?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 21, 2008)

Toast -> Styrofoam

Toast -> Margarine -> Oil -> Plastic -> Polystyrene -> Styrofoam

5 clicks


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

forelander said:


> Wtf is pocky?



A snack-like substance typically found in people's food cupboards.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 21, 2008)

forelander said:


> Wtf is pocky?



Pure win!


----------



## BinaryTox1n (May 21, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Toast -> Styrofoam
> 
> Toast -> Margarine -> Oil -> Plastic -> Polystyrene -> Styrofoam
> 
> 5 clicks



Damn, found a quicker way to oil than i did! Haha, props. 

And yeah, pocky = full of win.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## keithb (May 21, 2008)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Toast -> Styrofoam
> 
> Toast -> food -> price of petroleum -> petroleum -> polymer -> polystyrene -> styrofoam
> 6 clicks
> ...




Guitar
List of guitar manufacturers
Ibanez
Japan
Japanese cuisine
List of Japanese dishes (Sweets and snacks)
Pocky


----------



## Codyyy (May 21, 2008)

Paul Gilbert to Joseph Smith in 5 clicks


----------



## Stitch (May 21, 2008)

Christian Olde Wolbers -> Automatic Pool Cleaner.

Go.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 21, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Paul Gilbert to Joseph Smith in 5 clicks



Paul Gilbert -> USA -> Utah -> Joseph Smith 3 clicks bitch


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Christian Olde Wolbers -> Automatic Pool Cleaner.
> 
> Go.



Holy crap! I accept your challenge!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Christian Olde Wolbers -> Automatic Pool Cleaner.
> 
> Go.



Challenge met! 

Christian Olde Wolbers -> North America -> Florida -> Environment of Florida -> Desalination -> Water -> Water Purification -> Chlorine -> Swimming Pools -> Swimming Pool Sanitation -> Automated Pool Cleaner

Ooooh yeah! Shit just got REEAALL!!!


----------



## Stitch (May 21, 2008)

PM me your address and I'll send you a Framus mug for that.


----------



## biggness (May 21, 2008)

Hold that mug, it's mine!!!!! 

Christian Olde Wolbers > Los Angeles > Swimming > Swimming Pool > Swimming Pool Sanitation > Automatic Pool Cleaners 

Booya!!!!!


----------



## Stitch (May 21, 2008)

biggness said:


> Hold that mug, it's mine!!!!!
> 
> Christian Olde Wolbers > Los Angeles > Swimming > Swimming Pool > Swimming Pool Sanitation > Automatic Pool Cleaners
> 
> Booya!!!!!



You live on the other side of the world!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You live on the other side of the world!



I can still has mug? Lets face it mine was pointlessly longer and therefore more epic.


----------



## biggness (May 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You live on the other side of the world!



Hence my awesomeness!!  

Nah man, I don't care about getting a mug, you can go ahead and give it to ZeroSignal. Though I just want him to know every time he takes a drink, stores a pencil, looks at, waters a small plant or anything else he does with that mug, that he got it out of convenience...


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

biggness said:


> Hence my awesomeness!!
> 
> Nah man, I don't care about getting a mug, you can go ahead and give it to ZeroSignal. Though I just want him to know every time he takes a drink, stores a pencil, looks at, waters a small plant or anything else he does with that mug, that he got it out of convenience...



Damn straight! And don't you forget it!


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

oh to be arsed. ah well, here we go:
philemon arthur and the dung>diaper


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

gaunten said:


> oh to be arsed. ah well, here we go:
> philemon arthur and the dung>diaper



Oh noooo... Not unless you have a novelty musical equipment themed mug...


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

hmmmm, nope...


----------



## BinaryTox1n (May 21, 2008)

Try:
Guiness -> Heavy metal music


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

guiness> beerhead> beer> alcoholic beverage> psychoactive drug> anesthesia> anesthesia disambiguation> metallica> heavy metal music.
8 clicks!
still no one on the philemon>diaper thing?


----------



## BinaryTox1n (May 21, 2008)

gaunten said:


> guiness> beerhead> beer> alcoholic beverage> psychoactive drug> anesthesia> anesthesia disambiguation> metallica> heavy metal music.
> 8 clicks!
> still no one on the philemon>diaper thing?



 I tried, but i got tired of clicking through so many pages about shit without actually finding a link to any form of shit-container.


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

aaa, you got it all wrong hehe.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Challenge met!
> 
> Christian Olde Wolbers -> North America -> Florida -> Environment of Florida -> Desalination -> Water -> Water Purification -> Chlorine -> Swimming Pools -> Swimming Pool Sanitation -> Automated Pool Cleaner
> 
> Ooooh yeah! Shit just got REEAALL!!!



possibly the funniest post i have ever seen



The ultimate.....

"Swimming at the 1988 Summer Olympics" to "Metalcore"


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> possibly the funniest post i have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I amuse some people. 

And god no! COW to Automated Pool Cleaner was bad enough! Half of the bloody thing is chance...


----------



## OzzyC (May 21, 2008)

Swimming at the 1988 Summer Olympics
United States at the 1988 Summer Olympics
Flag of the United States
United States of America
Rock and Roll
List of Rock Genres
Metalcore

6 Clicks!


----------



## Whoracle (May 22, 2008)

hey try this one...

Anaximander---> Line 6


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 22, 2008)

i am not going to attempt this game, but i must commend you guys on both your creativity and determination. I would give up on ANYTHING that was more than 3 clicks


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Anaximander
Science
List of Science Topics
-logy
Musicology
Appropriation
Sampling (Music)
Music Workstation
Roland Corps.
Electronic Musical Instrument
Midi Controller
Guitar Synthesizer
Effects Unit
Line 6



> philemon>diaper


Philemon Arthur and the Dung
Homelessness
Substance abuse
Physiology
Biomechanics
Anatomy
List of anatomical topics
Buttocks
Poop
Defecation
Toilet training
Diaper


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wow.


----------



## Stitch (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Blind Faith (May 22, 2008)

Jim Carrey - Cannibal Corpse (1 click)


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Wookiee -> Juice


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2008)

John Hagee -> Jesus -> Old Testament -> gold -> density -> Supermassive black holes 

Six clicks from the most massive preacher in the universe, to the most massive object in the universe.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Wookiee -> Juice



Wookiee -> George Lucas -> Diabetes -> Glucose -> Filtration -> Slurry Water -> Drinking Water -> Bottled Water -> The Coca Cola Company -> Orange Juice -> Juice (12 Clicks)

Necrophilia -> Politics


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2008)

Necrophilia -> Homosexuality -> Politics would work if people would just create the links.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 22, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Swimming at the 1988 Summer Olympics
> United States at the 1988 Summer Olympics
> Flag of the United States
> United States of America
> ...


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Necrophilia
Felony
Criminal Law
Bribery
Politician 
Politics


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2008)

noodles said:


> Necrophilia -> Homosexuality -> Politics would work if people would just create the links.







OzzyC said:


> Necrophilia
> Felony
> Criminal Law
> Bribery
> ...



*applauds


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 22, 2008)

I procliam Ozzyc the master of this thread


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Nose -> Gamecube

Nose
Olfaction
Sense
Visual Perception
Transducer
Electronics
Digital Electronics
Computer
Visual Display Unit
Television
List of Television Manufacturers
Sony
Playstation 2
Gamecube

Opeth -> Legend of Zelda
(Must beat 9 clicks)


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 22, 2008)

opeth
sweden
marshall plan
japan
video game consoles
nintendo entertainment system
list of new games
the legend of zelda 

7 clicks




Batman -> Boeing 747


----------



## Stitch (May 22, 2008)

Ozzy:

Levonorgestrel -> FujiGen.

I'll send you a motherfucking Framus mug if you can get it in under 10.


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 22, 2008)

Levonorgestrel-hormone-steroids-plants-opium-Japanese opium policy in Taiwan-japan-music of japan-guitar-guitar manufacturing companies-ibanez-fuck it...... ) =


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ozzy:
> 
> Levonorgestrel -> FujiGen.
> 
> I'll send you a motherfucking Framus mug if you can get it in under 10.



Better not be MY mug...


----------



## forelander (May 22, 2008)

Levonorgestrel->Birth Control->Asia->Japan->Music of Japan->Guitar->Ibanez->FujiGen
7 Clicks.


----------



## biggness (May 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Better not be MY mug...



You mean MY mug that you defaulted to?


----------



## Codyyy (May 22, 2008)

forelander said:


> Levonorgestrel->Birth Control->Asia->Japan->Music of Japan->Guitar->Ibanez->FujiGen
> 7 Clicks.


----------



## eleven59 (May 22, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> Batman -> Boeing 747



Batman -> Batman (1989 Film) -> British Aerospace -> Aerospace Manufacturer -> Boeing -> Boeing 747 (5 clicks)

Marilyn Manson -> The Laboratory of Art and Ideas at Belmar


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ozzy:
> 
> Levonorgestrel -> FujiGen.
> 
> I'll send you a motherfucking Framus mug if you can get it in under 10.



 Sorry I wasn't around to get to it... 
If you've got another I'll try to take you up on it, though.


----------



## forelander (May 22, 2008)

Marilyn Manson -> United States -> Colorado -> Denver -> Lakewood -> Laboratory of Art and Ideas at Belmar

5 Clicks 

Stephen Hawking -> Nib (pen)


----------



## OzzyC (May 22, 2008)

Nail biting -> List of Ordinances and Acts of the Parliament of England, 1642 to 1660


----------



## eleven59 (May 23, 2008)

forelander said:


> Marilyn Manson -> United States -> Colorado -> Denver -> Lakewood -> Laboratory of Art and Ideas at Belmar



Wow, apparently there's multiple ways of getting there  Since I had to go through Alice In Wonderland to get there


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2008)

forelander said:


> Marilyn Manson -> United States -> Colorado -> Denver -> Lakewood -> Laboratory of Art and Ideas at Belmar
> 
> 5 Clicks
> 
> Stephen Hawking -> Nib (pen)



stephen hawking -> A brief history of time -> book -> paper -> fountain pen -> nib 

6 clicks


----------



## cev (May 23, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Nail biting -> List of Ordinances and Acts of the Parliament of England, 1642 to 1660



Nail biting
Category:Habits
Smoking
James I of England
Parliament of England
List of Acts of Parliament of the English Parliament to 1601
List of Ordinances and Acts of the Parliament of England, 1642 to 1660

6 clicks


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 23, 2008)

doxycycline -> Greene, Rhode Island


----------



## OzzyC (May 24, 2008)

Bank -> Mosquito

Bite -> Wookiee
(9 clicks)

Miner -> Politician

Guitar -> Glass blowing
(4 clicks)

Cup -> Speaker
(10 clicks)

Finger -> Light bulb


----------



## FortePenance (May 24, 2008)

The Pest (1997 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

to

Robert's Quartet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2008)

Rhubarb --> tire


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 29, 2008)

lol

no one is even trying anymore, just making suggestions


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> lol
> 
> no one is even trying anymore, just making suggestions


I just got tired of being the only one that could finish them.


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 30, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> opeth
> sweden
> marshall plan
> japan
> ...



dick 


lol


----------



## stuh84 (May 30, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> dick
> 
> 
> lol



Batman > Boeing 747

Batman
DC Comics
American Comic Books
United States
American Airlines
Boeing 747


Titanic -> Hulk Hogan


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to bump, this thread is just too fun 

Sooo... How about Ibanez>Perry the platypus?

I believe this carries over the bacon law, shouldn't be *too* hard


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 28, 2011)

fwd0120 said:


> Sorry to bump, this thread is just too fun
> 
> Sooo... How about Ibanez>Perry the platypus?
> 
> I believe this carries over the bacon law, shouldn't be *too* hard



Holy shit 3 year Necrobump. How on earth did you dig this up?

But I'll play.


Ibanez ---> Bensalem Township, Pennsylvania ---> United States ---> Walt Disney---> The Walt Disney Company ---> Disney-ABC Television Group---> Disney Channel ---> Phineas and Ferb ---> Perry the Platypus

8 links 

Now if anyone bothers to continue it...

Recording Studio ---> Uluru/Ayers Rock


----------



## Nile (Aug 28, 2011)

Try fuck>fuck without clicking back


----------



## Necris (Aug 28, 2011)

Fuck -> William Dunbar -> Fuck


----------



## Nile (Aug 28, 2011)

Necris said:


> Fuck -> William Dunbar -> Fuck


Fuck...


----------



## decypher (Aug 28, 2011)

Recording Studio - Emergency Alert System - Standard Emergency Warning Signal - Australia - Northern Territory - Uluru


----------



## Explorer (Aug 28, 2011)

From the OP:



Se7enMeister said:


> We have really hard ones like from Wurzburg Germany to the golden state warriors (25 links)... .



Who doesn't love a challenge? it's a lazy afternoon, and I have a few minutes...

I got from Wurzburg to the Golden State Warriors in 11 clicks. I wish he had included more of the hard ones.

Interesting idea, though. I might have to bring up the Six Degrees as an idea generator for a project at work....


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 28, 2011)

Wurzburg-National Basketball Association-Golden State Warriors


----------



## Explorer (Aug 28, 2011)

AndreasD said:


> Wurzburg-National Basketball Association-Golden State Warriors



There's no link on the Wurzburg Wikipedia page for the National Basketball Association. 

However, I figured that if there was a smaller chain than 25 links, it had to include sports. (I also just realized that I could knock out one more step by going to Vince Carter rather than Bill Russell.)

So, following the rules of the game, and using only links on the pages found, I went from Wurzburg -> Wurzburg radar -> Luftwaffe -> Wehrmacht -> Nazi Germany -> 1936 Summer Olympics -> Basketball at the 1936 Summer Olympics -> Basketball at the Summer Olympics -> Basketball at the 2000 Summer Olympics -> Vince Carter -> Golden State Warriors

Could you post the links you followed from the Wurzburg page? I couldn't even find your first step.


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 28, 2011)

Down at the Notable natives and residents, there is Dirk Nowitzki and next to his name a link to the NBA page.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 29, 2011)

Rock on! I thought I read that page thoroughly enough, but clearly not!

+1 to your rep, good sir!


----------



## AySay (Aug 29, 2011)

A thread worthy of resurrection...

Here's one. 

Hitler to Naan(Indian bread). I got it in 3 clicks...


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anna Hazare to Expresso Bongo. See if you can beat 6


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Rock on! I thought I read that page thoroughly enough, but clearly not!
> 
> +1 to your rep, good sir!



Why, thank you!



AySay said:


> A thread worthy of resurrection...
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> Hitler to Naan(Indian bread). I got it in 3 clicks...



Hitler-Maharashtra-India-Naan

New one: Magnetic refrigeration to Australian rules football. I did it in 5 clicks.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 31, 2011)

AySay said:


> A thread worthy of resurrection...
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> Hitler to Naan(Indian bread). I got it in 3 clicks...



Yea but everything is under 6 degrees of Wiki to Hitler...


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to play this with my coworker all the time. 

Try: Vinegar to Arsis (the band)


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^6 clicks

vinegar -> european -> swedish cuisine -> sweden -> death metal -> technical death metal -> arsis


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got one: Oingo Boingo to molasses.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2011)

Oingo Boingo - Halloween- Caramel corn - Molasses


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 31, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Oingo Boingo - Halloween- Caramel corn - Molasses


 
Nicely done!!


----------



## simulclass83 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try this:
Coronal mass ejection to Mahogany 
EDIT: the COLOR mahogany .


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 31, 2011)

simulclass83 said:


> Try this:
> Coronal mass ejection to Mahogany.


 
Coronal Mass Ejection > Earth > Building Material > Wood > Mahogany 

EDIT: Curse your edit! Recalculating.... Coronal Mass Ejection > Earth > Building Material > Wood > Mahogany > Mahogany (Disambiguation) > Mahogany (Color)


----------



## Razzy (Aug 31, 2011)

Coronal mass ejection -> Geomagnetic Storm -> Homing Pigeon -> India -> Music of India -> Led Zeppelin -> Jimmy Page -> Gibson Les Paul -> Mahogany


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 31, 2011)

Star Wars->Honda
Star Wars-> PS3->Japan->Honda


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I've got a pretty tough one here: Medulla Oblongata > Frisbee Golf. GO!


----------



## Razzy (Aug 31, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I think I've got a pretty tough one here: Medulla Oblongata > Frisbee Golf. GO!


----------



## bostjan (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably the next time this gets necrobumped, there will be so many wiki articles that people will think that it's crazy that we couldn't do these faster.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 31, 2011)

Razzy said:


>


 
I managed it in 8 clicks!


----------



## AySay (Aug 31, 2011)

Gynecomastia --> Technological Singularity

6 clicks


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

Ultranationalist --> Clutch (band)

Good luck


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I think I've got a pretty tough one here: Medulla Oblongata > Frisbee Golf. GO!



Did it.

Medulla Oblongata > Respiratory center > Control of respiration > Physical exercise > Hobby > Game > Game classification > Game of skill > List of types of games > Sport > Athletics (U.S.) > Categoryrecision sports > Golf > Variations of golf > Disc golf

14 clicks. Probably could have shaved a couple clicks, but whatever.

For the record, Frisbee Golf redirects to Disk Golf on Wiki.


----------



## AndreasD (Sep 1, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I think I've got a pretty tough one here: Medulla Oblongata > Frisbee Golf. GO!




I did it in 10:


Medulla oblongata-Vertebral artery-Artery-Blood pressure-Hypertension-Aerobic excercise-Human swimming-List of water sports-Sport-Sports equipment-Disc golf.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 3, 2011)

New game. How many clicks does it take for you to get to Philosophy.
1- Press random article
2- Click on the first non-parenthesized, non-italicized link
3- Ignore external links, links to the current page, or red links
4- Stop when you reach the Philosophy article.

Tell the initial topic and how many tries it took.

Kumelsk (village in poland) -> Philosophy 18 clicks.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Sep 12, 2011)

ZeroSignal said:


> Holy crap! I accept your challenge!



Christian Olde Wolbers -> Association Football -> Team Sports -> Water Polo -> Swimming Pool -> Automated Pool Cleaner.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 12, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Ultranationalist --> Clutch (band)
> 
> Good luck


Ultranationalist > Genocide > Holocaust > Hollywood > Los Angeles > L.A. Record > Musician > String Instrument > Guitar > Metal > Progressive Metal > Mastodon > Leviathan > Neil Fallon > Clutch

14 clicks.


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cesium --> Synecdoche

EDIT: I gotcha beat Kwirk! Ultranationalist > Musical Nationalism > Music > Guitar > Mastodon > Leviathan > Neil Fallon > Clutch.

8 clicks!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Sep 13, 2011)

The Wiki Game - 'Wikipedia Game' - Explore and race through Wikipedia!


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 13, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Cesium --> Synecdoche
> 
> EDIT: I gotcha beat Kwirk! Ultranationalist > Musical Nationalism > Music > Guitar > Mastodon > Leviathan > Neil Fallon > Clutch.
> 
> 8 clicks!


Musical Nationalism isn't technically under the topic of Ultranationalist, although I guess it's on the same page. But going by that, I'd assume the OP would have just said Nationalism instead of specifying Ultranationalist. There should be a more specific rule about that somewhere. Also, I don't see where guitar links into Mastodon directly?

yes srs biz


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 15, 2011)

In my tech class last year we played the Wikipedia Hitler game. You have to get the least amount of clicks to the Adolf Hitler page. I got two clicks. Never heard of the game you play though. I have only heard of the Hitler one.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 15, 2011)

Lil' Wayne --> Same sex marriage... GO!


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Quantumface (Sep 17, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Lil' Wayne --> Same sex marriage... GO!



Lil' Wayne > Cinncinati > Single-Sex education > Sex Segregation > Sexism > Marriage > Same-sex Marriage. 

i thank ya


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump, because I was bored working

Atoll----->Djent in 6 clicks. Winner gets rep.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 16, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> In my tech class last year we played the Wikipedia Hitler game. You have to get the least amount of clicks to the Adolf Hitler page. I got two clicks. Never heard of the game you play though. I have only heard of the Hitler one.



Yeah we did the Hitler one too but it was so easy once you managed to find the page for Germany.

It's harder when point B isn't directly related to geography.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Bump, because I was bored working
> 
> Atoll----->Djent in 6 clicks. Winner gets rep.


How about five?

Atoll > Atoll (disambiguation) > Atoll (band) > Progressive Rock > Progressive Metal > Djent


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 16, 2011)

David Shankle -> Power tools


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 16, 2011)

Electric Wizard said:


> How about five?
> 
> Atoll > Atoll (disambiguation) > Atoll (band) > Progressive Rock > Progressive Metal > Djent



Holy shit.

My original was:

Atoll > Nukuoro > Pohnpei > H.P. Lovecraft > Dream Theater > Progressive Metal > Djent 

and now your rep, as promised


----------



## leandroab (Oct 17, 2011)

Samsung -> feces


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 17, 2011)

Samsung > wind farms > Great Lakes > sewage > wastewater > feces


----------



## leandroab (Oct 17, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Samsung > wind farms



Really?


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 17, 2011)

YA RLY

I don't get it.


----------

